
Alain de Botton's Twitter Account - andr
http://twitter.com/alaindebotton
======
andr
While not exactly news, his account is filled with a continuos stream of truly
interesting philosophical ideas, 140 characters each. Quite the contrast to
the typical wordy philosophical discourse.

